# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Desembalses >  La Confederación del Guadalquivir aprueba un desembalse normal de 1.200 HM3

## sergi1907

Jue, 24/05/2012

EFE
La Comisión de Desembalse de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir (CHG) ha aprobado hoy evacuar algo más de 1.200 hectómetros cúbicos para esta temporada de regadío, una dotación que es posible, pese a las escasas lluvias de este año, gracias a las reservas acumuladas en los embalses. 

 El presidente de la CHG, Manuel Romero Ortiz, ha destacado a los periodistas que los embalses del Guadalquivir están hoy al 75 por ciento de su capacidad, lo cual permitirá destinar algo más de 1.200 hectómetros cúbicos para el riego de unas 800.000 hectáreas de la cuenca. 

 Con todo, Romero Ortiz ha matizado que el agua es un bien escaso y que estos recursos hídricos se deberán de gestionar "siendo cautos y teniendo en cuenta que tenemos que reservar agua para los próximos años en los que no sabemos lo que pasará", en especial tras el año hidrológico tan seco como el actual. 

 El presidente de la CHG ha recordado que los 1.600 hectómetros cúbicos que se destinarán al regadío de la cuenca en esta temporada incluyen los desembalses de urgencia iniciados desde el pasado abril dada la escasez de precipitaciones. 

 Romero Ortiz ha opinado que la modernización de los regadíos y las mejoras tecnológicas permitirán ampliar la superficie de regadío de la cuenca con el ahorro obtenido. 

 El secretario general de la Asociación de Comunidades de Regantes de Andalucía (Feragua), Pedro Parias, ha expresado a Efe su satisfacción por que los agricultores del Guadalquivir puedan disponer este año de una dotación de riego normal y ha destacado que este hecho es una de las pocas "alegrías" que van a tener ya que, en su opinión, están acuciados por problemas como el aumento de costes y los bajos precios en origen. 

 El coordinador regional de UAGA, Miguel López, ha subrayado, por su parte, que el regadío del Guadalquivir, con sus más de 800.000 hectáreas, mantiene el 65 por ciento del empleo agrario andaluz y genera el 65 por ciento de la producción, con un valor que supera los 6.700 millones de euros. 

 "Estamos hablando de un sector estratégico y vital para nuestra economía y para el empleo", ha apostillado. 

 En su opinión, los regantes del Guadalquivir dispondrán este año de unos 6.000 metros cúbicos por hectárea, lo que garantiza "que la producción se pueda hacer este año con normalidad"

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/110575

----------


## embalses al 100%

Es decir, que me van a dejar el José Torán al 60%, más o menos.

----------

